# Fair game in on your property question



## Header

We bought this new place to live on 5 acres with a nice woods in back, I know there are deer, in Nov. and have not talked with any of the neighbors except the one right next door. So here is my question, If you have these turkeys in your back yard, driveway, front yard, on the front porch, would you take one during season knowing that _maybe_ the house just about 1/4 mile from you across the road may have a license to keep wild turkeys? I know they are there a lot in his yard, I have seen them and called them from his yard, they return to that house. This picture is in our driveway 40ft from the garage door, 5 jakes & 3 hens, usually.


----------



## willyb021

Those don't look like wild turkeys to me, but I could be wrong 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

No I wouldn't take one in that circumstance; I also agree those turkeys look a little funny to me, but the picture isn't real close up.

Even if they are natural wild turkeys I just don't like the idea of "backyard" hunting. My dad owns 26 acres all in the woods and he has turkeys all over in his yard. I don't hunt them...we call them "yard birds". Instead I hunt back in the woods on the other side of the property when I could EASILY kill turkeys in the back yard. It is perfectly legal to do so...it just doesn't feel right to me.

Other guys I know would die to have that situation and would fill 2 spring tags off the back patio. Again...as long as it is legal I don't care. This is a matter of choice/preference.

I don't hunt to kill things...some do. There is no right or wrong answer.

The only thing that adds to this twist is that these turkeys sound like they actually belong to your neighbor? I'm unfamilar with raising "wild" turkeys and getting permits? 

Even if I was a "back yard hunter" I'd hesitate to kill my neighbors birds. I'm sure others will disagree and their stance will be once it is on my property it is fair play. 

I think you already know what you want to do and are looking for others to help you rationalize your thoughts or affirm them....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I just read your post again....are you sure about this neighbor? Maybe he just has feeders or something over there so they frequent his place?

Either way my opinion is the same I originally typed out. It just wouldn't interest me.


----------



## sherman51

i guess i,ve got to join the crowd. its just not hunting to me. it would be like fishing in my aquarium. it just wouldnt be any challenge at all. now if you just want one to eat and it is legal i dont see anything wrong with it. but its not for me.
sherman


----------



## Header

Trust me these are real wild birds. A friend of ours did raise wild turkeys and before she did she had to apply for a permit. I have called these birds into our yard and they do gobble, fan and strut. I feel the same as the others comments it's just not real hunting when I believe they are almost tame and do I really want to shoot the neighbors birds and have him really pissed at the new guy on the block. But I will climb a tree in the common woods in the back if I only have an evening to get out for deer and I plan to have a feeder in our side pasture close to those woods.


----------



## snag

well if you really want to find out if there your neighbors birds or not go talk with them and find out for sure, they may be getting fed over there and don,t want to leave the area and now looking for grub at your place,maybe the previous owners were feeding them......just a thought...


----------



## 9Left

Header said:


> Trust me these are real wild birds. A friend of ours did raise wild turkeys and before she did she had to apply for a permit. I have called these birds into our yard and they do gobble, fan and strut. I feel the same as the others comments it's just not real hunting when I believe they are almost tame and do I really want to shoot the neighbors birds and have him really pissed at the new guy on the block. But I will climb a tree in the common woods in the back if I only have an evening to get out for deer and I plan to have a feeder in our side pasture close to those woods.


just because they gobble fan and strut, that doesnt make them "wild"... real...yes....but NOT wild. And as far as it being on your property during hunting season, you could shoot one and not suffer legal problems. But....why??? if you even THINK they may belong to your neighbor, you should be an ethical outdoorsman..and not take the easy road. I think the good karma would definitely come back to you when you ventured out in the woods for a wild bird.


----------



## reo

So, I gotta know. Did you speak to your neighbor yet??


----------



## slimdaddy45

they dont look like wild turkeys to me either


----------



## firstflight111

go ask him to keep his turkeys on his place ....or ask if you my take one for dinner ...


----------



## Mushijobah

Probably wild turkeys or domestic turkeys turned wild. I would take one during the fall season with a landowner permit....unless they are for sure your neighbors....who you should have talked to!


----------



## bobk

Never shot a turkey on a basketball court. Would be something new to try for sure


----------



## sherman51

if you are thinking about taking one of those birds, do like others have said. just go on over and talk to your neighbor. then you will know for sure one way or the other. 

i personaly dont see anything wrong with taking a bird to eat if they dont belong to the neighbor. to me it would be no different than shooting a deer over bait. and i dont see anything wrong with that if its legal. here in indiana its not legal to bait deer, and im ok with that to.
sherman


----------

